# OEM or Invader C/F Hood?



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

im going to order one soon and am debating which one to get... what are your opinions? I like the clean look of the OEM, however at the same time I want to stand out with the Invader... tough call


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

if you dont have a big agressive bodykit or whatnot, then just stick with the OEM if you want clean lines. How would you describe your cars current look?? 
Clean and subtle? Agressive?


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

yea thats what im stuck on... i want clean and subtle but also something different...

and this is my car's current look


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

then just go for the oem. Maybe even paint it to keep the sleek look.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'd go with the Syndicate Kustomz hood


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

1CLNB14 said:


> I'd go with the Syndicate Kustomz hood


^^ ditto x10 :thumbup: 

If you don't plan on adding a kit to make it look more aggressive, then the OEM is the way to go.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> ^^ ditto x10 :thumbup:
> 
> If you don't plan on adding a kit to make it look more aggressive, then the OEM is the way to go.


er look at the pic he's got a kit.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

ok i think im going to get the invader hood, anybody know a good cheap place to buy (besides ebay) looks like its going for 485 shipped on ebay.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

jlee1469 said:


> yea thats what im stuck on... i want clean and subtle but also something different...
> 
> and this is my car's current look


is that the GTR front?


----------



## Neva2wicked (Sep 13, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> er look at the pic he's got a kit.


my bad. Didn't realize those were SEL sides and a rear lip with the GTR front 

How high does the Invader hood protrude? If its less than the SK hood, then it would def. be a perfect match.

Been looking around for a hood price for a while and I'll tell you that its not going to be easy. The cheapest I've actually found the Invader hood is $485 shipped- compared to the other sites which sell them for $400 w/o shipping (if its FG). Just stack a lil bit more and go with authentic companies. Wouldn't exactly trust ebay when it comes to bodyparts


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Neva2wicked said:


> Wouldn't exactly trust ebay when it comes to bodyparts



expecially when it comes to carbon fiber. The weaves might be a little off and thats how those companies get them and sell them so cheap.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the vent on the Invader is taller than on the SK hood.

SK hood > Invader


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if need be go for the SK hood ^like he says its smaller.

but personaly i think an OEM style with the sides painted and the middle C/F would look alot better.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> .
> 
> but personaly i think an OEM style with the sides painted and the middle C/F would look alot better.


Been there, done that...played out.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> Been there, done that...played out.


still a bit more origonal than the ever present invader hood. (at least one in every parking lot) :fluffy:


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> still a bit more origonal than the ever present invader hood. (at least one in every parking lot) :fluffy:


Seems like every OEM c/f hood I see these days has the edges/corners painted.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> Seems like every OEM c/f hood I see these days has the edges/corners painted.


So whats wronge with that?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I guess I just like being a litttle different than the rest of the crowd.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

hehe im clueless what to do... right now im most likely looking into a used oem c/f hood from notanotherhonda (http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=112305&page=1&pp=20) and i MIGHT do the painting the sides thing hah... we'll see its all up in the air,

thanks for all your suggestions and i took them into consideration. i want my car to stay a good looking DD but all my friends are telling me to enter HIN and i might just for fun i suppose. i might be one of a very few b14s there to represent


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

just get an oem. that way, no one can make fun of how ugly your hood looks.


----------

